# Interesting Developments in Sydney Water Rules



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ken,

Interesting stuff. I don't like regulation but all for being very visible on Sydney Harbour or offshore. Stealth (at least the comoflage type) has no place in these waters. I was meaning to put up a post as I have noted a few yaks operating around Sydney with little or no lighting, very silly. At daybreak a yak is just about impossible to see on broken water.

This morning I was off longy and a surf boat was out early in the dark, it was impossible to see till it came within ten meters of me, and it is much bigger than a yak. It carried zero lighting.

I have an all round while LED light and recently I have added refelctor stips to the bow, stern and paddles and will add a few more as they work a treat. Johnny was trialling one of those flashing white LED bicyle lights this morning cliping it onto a runner on his rod, that was pretty effective as well.

I am more worried about the near misses during the day I have had, this is more to do with poor seamanship from the offending boat than lighting. I am considering trialling a flag on my light mast. What do you think.

David


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day mate, having lived at Garden Island for a number of months on a ship in refit I have seen the amount of harbour traffic around back in the early 90's. I reckon the things they are suggesting are by no means extravagant or ridiculous, and should be one of the first things a night yak fisho would want for their own safety. The reflective strips sound red hot and I reckon I might borrow that idea myself. If your light mast is high enough that it is visible all around then that puts it above head height and anything bright at that sort of height should be visible a ways off you would think.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Lights... Licenses... Flags... Rocket Launches... I support whatever the government wants to do provided it is in the interest of kayakers and not revenue raising as Occy said. There's really no excuse for being out on the water at night without a 360 degree light, you're asking for trouble if you dont have one. SA is pretty good, we have to have an all round white light already.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is the boating safety requirements page for S.A. http://www.transport.sa.gov.au/safety/m ... /index.asp just in case anyone wasn't sure what they HAD to carry in S.A. Personally I like to err on the side of safety and will be carrying a little extra. I don't know if these are in the wiki but maybe they should be for all states if possible.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, we dont need a 360 degree light then. I dont like that at all. I think they should be mandatory for sure.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmm....just noticed that myself.....I always thought one was required at anchor so you didn't get run down. If you think about a car, it has headlights, as do the others on the road, required to be on from sunset 'til sunrise. These headlights allow you to see what is in front of you and provide enough time to stop and so avoid a collision. Boats generally don't have headlights and any spotlights they may have are probably badly aimed and tend to reflect back from the uneven surface of the water blinding the driver so they can't see far at all. The bow usually sits high and the windscreen is usually very hard to see through so it just makes sense that in order to avoid a prang, the boat that wants to be seen needs to be lit and visible from all around. A torch or headlamp to attract attention, sure but a light or lights visible for 360 degrees would make me feel less like a sitting duck. Personally for attracting attention I reckon it'd be hard to go passed your camera flash. At least if it didn't stop the other vehicle you would have it handy in your fist for throwing at them before you bail....lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

fishydude said:


> Here is the boating safety requirements page for S.A. http://www.transport.sa.gov.au/safety/m ... /index.asp just in case anyone wasn't sure what they HAD to carry in S.A.


For Kayaks in SA - we just have to carry a bailer - and a torch if paddling at night - but we are required to wear a lifejacket at all times. I see lots who don't. Probably through ignorance.

_Canoes, kayaks, sailboards and similar small, unpowered boats must have for each occupant PFD that complies with Australian Standards *and worn at all times* ,suitable bailer (unless the hull is permanently enclosed) , waterproof torch or lantern while being operated during the hours of darkness._


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

solatree said:


> I see lots who don't. Probably through ignorance.


Or because they just don't want to and because water police don't have a large enough force on the water! I know two particular members that regularly choose to leave their PFD off and they definitely know the law.


----------

